

Diprocd, Control Your Processes Across VMs - Loic
http://projects.ceondo.com/p/diprocd/

======
rwmj
How is this different from many other grid projects out there, eg. Condor?

~~~
Loic
It is not a grid. It is just a process supervisor which can be controlled from
a central point. Nothing more, but it does the work well. You can of course
integrate it into a larger system, like what I have done for a PaaS:

<http://notes.ceondo.com/mongrel2-zmq-paas/>

~~~
18pfsmt
Thanks for that link, it was very helpful. It got me wondering if one could
run most of your PAAS stack on dedicated hardware at a colo, and the Mongrel2
frontend(s) would sit in a small EC2 instance(s). Could give me your opinion
on such a setup?

~~~
Loic
You can definitely do that as you will get inter node communication over the
EC2 private IP. You can define your EC2 firewall to also segment your
production/staging/testing setup. This would be very elegant.

